# NEW ENGLAND



## MARINE0341 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hows everyone doing? Except for the ones that HAVE to celebrate V-day.

JUST KIDDING...

Well, I'm here to know If anyone has any good places to go fishing around, MA, NH, MAINE. I'm avid in saltwater fisherman. A couple of years ago I started freshwater fishing, and now I want to really get into freshwater more, does anyone KNOW Where I should go?

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome Marine0321,

Thanks for joining. If you really want to get into freshawater fishing, I would suggest you start at the nearest little pond and lake nearest to where you live. Learn a few solid techniques like fishing with plastic worms and then as your confidence builds, learn other techniques like crankbaits, spinner baits, and specialty techniques. Once you llearned a few of those then try to learn different bodies of water. Most importantly have fun, that is what it's all about. If you have any questions feel free to ask away.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh dont worry about the V-day joke, One day you will be buying roses and chocolates and all that mushy crap too. :wink:


----------

